# Last minute trip from galveston tomorrow !



## swimdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah I know it is the very last minute but we are going out of Galveston tomorrow and have room for 2 crew. WEATHER PERMITTING, the plans are to run the fingers / buccaneer area looking for weedlines along the way. Boat is a 28' catamaran WA / 2 - F225's / Liferaft is in for service / Epirb


This is assuming the weather holds out. If we have a crew of 4 we may go further. Here are the basics I am looking for :

> Non-smoker (sorry I am really allergic to cigarette smoke)
> Drink in moderation. I do not drink at all when I am operating the boat.
> Preferably have experience on a boat and can help out if needed.
> We split everything. Catch, fuel, Ice and other cost incurred.
> treat the boat like it's your property
> Willing to help clean up afterwards

I'm OK with you bringing your wife, girlfriend, older kids, etc so long as they are not high maintenance.

If the wether is good and we have 3 or 4 on board we can run offshore. Boat cruises at 35-40mph at 28 gph fuel burn. Otherwise I will stay in the bay complex / jetty areas

I have only been fishing in the area 4 or 5 years so I am in no way a fishing guide. What we catch will be as much up to you as me. If you know of any spots we should try I'm game. I just want to get out on the water.

EMAIL ME YOU INFO IF INTERESTED . Name, tel #, email, experience.

thanks
Jerry


----------

